# Windows 7 failed to start error message



## caboose73

So every time i try and turn on my computer i get an error screen saying "Windows 7 failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause " then it asks me to Launch startup repair (recommended) or start windows normally.

Ive tried both steps a few times and nothing works when i launch startup repair some times it freezes while loading files other times it completes the repair and restarts and ends up in the same error window i just had. If i launch windows normally it freezes before i get to the log in screen.

I dont know alot about computers so is there anything i can do to fix this with the help of the forum or is it something real serious were i should bring it to a place to get fixed?


----------



## gamblingman

While trying to start the computer keep pressing the *F8 *key. This will (should!) give you the option to start in safe mode. Try to go into *"safe mode with networking"*. 

If that will not boot into safe mode, then turn off the computer and restart and do the same of pressing the *F8 *key while it is turning on. This time select *"Last known good configuration"*. 

Let us know if either works. If either work and result in the computer going to the desktop do not turn the computer off just post and say so. If pressing the F8 key while the computer is starting doesn't offer any of the prompts tell us.

So we know, do you have the operating system disks that are used for installing the operating system? And tell us what kind of computer it is and how old it is, have you dropped it or spilled anything on it, if it is under warranty, and any changes you have made lately like: driver updates/operating system updates/or new software you have installed? 

Also before this problem happened where you having any problems with the computer? Like blue screen errors, or operating system messages saying that you need to run check-disk.


----------



## caboose73

Yes i have the operating disks. I havnt dropped or spilled anything on the computer i was on it yesterday and it worked ok but it was running a little slow then i tried going on today and all i get is the error screen. The computer is:
CASE- ANTEC|THREE HUNDRED ILLUSION
MB- MSI P55-GD55 P55 1156
CPU- INTEL|CORE I5 750 2.66G
PSU- ANTEC|EA750 750W
VIDEO CARD- Radeon HD 5770
MEM- 2Gx2 | MUSHKIN 996782
DVD Burner- LITE-ON | IHAS-324-98
CPU COOLER - PROLIMA| MEGAHALEMS REV
WINDOWS 7 64 BIT
Its about 7 months old the last thing i installed was an update for windows 7 a day or 2 ago and sins of a solar empire about a month ago. Pressing F8 works but when i tried safe mode with networking it froze while loading. Then i tried the last know good configuration and it started to load windows then went in to a black screen.


----------



## gamblingman

Put the OS disk in that has the repair tools on it. 
When restarting the computer select to start from the DVD.
Select language, region, etc... to next.
Repair your computer.
Select your Win7 installation.
Select Command Prompt.
The Command Prompt black box will appear, put the following, spaces and all!

chkdsk C: /r

*Note:* If you don't use the C drive as your location of the installed OS, then change the letter C to where ever you have the OS installed.
Watch the check disk operation, yes it moves slowly(!) but keep an eye on it to catch if it finds major problems with the hard drive. If it finds problems jot them down as best you can and let us know what they said.
After that test, type "EXIT" and press Enter to restart the computer, remove the DVD quickly after leaving the repair menu! See if it will boot into safe mode with networking.

If this does not work dont freak, there is more we can do.

*Note for Step 2:* If  you do not get the option to boot from the DVD. Boot the computer and go to BIOS boot options. You can access this by pressing the Delete or Del key while booting. If the Del key doesn't work, try these other keys in order of trial/error: F2, F1, F10, F8. An option for boot/bios options should show at the top of the screen during the computer POST process. Access this menu and set the computer to boot from the DVD disk drive before HDD.

*NOTE!* *Check-disk can take hours to run!* On my computer it takes about 4 hours give or take an hour! Run it when you have the time to keep an eye on it. You need to be around so you can watch it from time to time and see if it reports problems.


----------



## caboose73

Ok i did it the step 2 way and it started the repairs and the status bar was moving like it was loading then just stoped now its been at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 that position for about 20mins now not moving at all is this normal?


----------



## gamblingman

having johnb35 come in on this one. I'm not at home and the mouse I was using JUST broke, it wont left click anymore! You can trust Johnb35, just follow what he says to the letter.


----------



## gamblingman

Ok luckily found another mouse that worked, hurray!
No thats not normal.

Did you follow the instructions to run checkdisk yet?


----------



## Okedokey

No that is not normal.  Disconnect everyting except the windows hdd, 1 stick of ram and your mouse, keyboard etc.  Try again.


----------



## caboose73

gamblingman said:


> Ok luckily found another mouse that worked, hurray!
> No thats not normal.
> 
> Did you follow the instructions to run checkdisk yet?



I followed the instructions to this point 
# Select your Win7 installation.
# Select Command Prompt.
# The Command Prompt black box will appear, put the following, spaces and all!

chkdsk C: /r

i didnt see were to select win7 installation all i had was repair,restore point or load drivers. I did run the auto fix again from the cd and it seems to be working this time and not freezing.


----------



## Okedokey

Good!


----------



## caboose73

well it ran this time and this is what came up:"start up repair cannot repair this computer automatically" and the problems are: 
PROBLEM EVENT NAME: STARTUP REPAIR OFFLINE
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 1: 6.1.7600.16385
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 2: 6.1.7600.16385
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 3: UNKNOWN
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 4: 21200642
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 5: AUTOFAILOVER
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 6: 2
PROBLEM SIGNATURE 7: NOROOTCAUASE
OS VERSION: 6.1.

Ok the chkdsk finally completed this is what i got 




So is there anything else i should do?


----------



## gamblingman

We're going to try and fix your boot problem now. I wanted you to run check-disk earlier because I wanted to make sure your hard drive wasn't damaged or holding a corrupt file system. 

If you have any other hard drives, usb's than the primary hard drive that the OS installed on, remove them from the computer, Leave the hard drive that contains the operating system connected.

*Again go through the DVD diagnostic.* 


Put the OS disk in that has the repair tools on it.
    When restarting the computer select to start from the DVD.
    Select language, region, etc... to next.
    Repair your computer.
    Select your Win7 installation.
    Select Command Prompt.
    The Command Prompt black box will appear, put the following (the red text) exactly, spaces and all!


NOTE!* After each command entry you type in press the ENTER/RETURN key.*




Bootrec.exe (After pressing enter it will list some commands, just keep going)
bcdedit /export C:\BCD_Backup
c:
cd boot
attrib bcd -s -h -r
ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
bootrec /RebuildBcd
After this it will ask you which boot installation to fix, use the correct number entry to select your OS boot location. 
[*]When it asks if you want to add to boot list press *Y*






    After that test, type "EXIT" and press Enter to restart the computer, remove the DVD quickly after leaving the repair menu! See if it will boot into safe mode with networking.


----------



## caboose73

Ok it worked now im in safe mode with networking


----------



## Okedokey

Can you boot normally, good work gambles!


----------



## caboose73

bigfellla said:


> Can you boot normally, good work gambles!



Havnt tried it yet ive been waiting to see if theres anything else he wants me to do.


----------



## Okedokey

I think you will be fine now, the boot has been fixed, so try starting normally.


----------



## gamblingman

Yeah definitely try starting up normally, sorry didnt mention it. Post if you show any errors, and if you get to desktop there is more I'd like to have you do. But lets make sure it will start up correctly first. Thank god it will at least go into safe mode eh!


----------



## caboose73

gamblingman said:


> Yeah definitely try starting up normally, sorry didnt mention it. Post if you show any errors, and if you get to desktop there is more I'd like to have you do. But lets make sure it will start up correctly first. Thank god it will at least go into safe mode eh!



The 1st time i tried rebooting from safe mode it showed this error screen again




So i clicked start normally and it works now ive tried it twice and it loads up without any error messages but its a lot slower loading then it was before all this started happening.


----------



## gamblingman

I want you to check the computer for infection. Also the HiJackThis log will show if you have unnecessary things running. Please, don't do anything else on the computer while working with these programs. Proceed through these instructions and perform all the below steps in the order listed, and do all in normal boot mode *NOT* safe mode. If you cannot boot normally and all you can boot into is safe mode, tell me.

Also, Do not restart your computer unless someone from here or the program Malwarebytes informs you that its necessary to restart. If you cannot get any files to download from the links we have provided, then stop what you are doing and tell us.

*Please* download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *HERE* or *HERE* and save it to your desktop.


Double-click *mbam-setup.ex*e and follow the prompts to install the program.
    At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
o *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
        o and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*​
    Then click *Finish*.
    If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
    Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
    When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
    Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
    A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs *tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*NOTE!*
If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download these files: *Rkill.scr*, *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*. 

First, run the .SCR file by clicking it. If a black window opens then closes (or you get a message from the infection that RKill is infected) run the file again, do this until it generates a log of processes stopped. If .SCR will not run at all, try the .EXE, if the .EXE wont work then use the .COM until one of them gives you a log. If none will run and produce a log then stop and tell us immediately. Then work to install or run Malwarebytes. 

*DO NOT* reboot immediately after running RKill because doing so will deactivate RKill and you will have to run it again. Just run RKill then malwarebytes, then HijackThis.  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Now, generate a HijackThis log.

Download the HijackThis installer from *HERE*.

Run the installer and choose Install, indicating that you accept the licence agreement. The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*
_
Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, *don't fix anything yet*._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log.


----------



## caboose73

This is the malebytes log 




How do i attach the hijackthis log cause i tried going to attachments and uploading it but it says its an invalid file and wont let me upload it to the site also while i was in the middle of writing this my computer just rebooted its self and went to the error message screen i posted at 3:01 and clicked start normally and it booted right up.


----------



## gamblingman

In notepad, go to EDIT, SELECT ALL, COPY then paste the contents here in your next post. You can do the same with malwarebytes.

EDIT: A thought came to mind, are you using a battery backup (UPS system) instead of a surge protector or directly plugging into the wall socket?


----------



## caboose73

This pops up when i try and run the hijackthis scan 




Also after my las post my computer froze and i had to reboot it.


----------



## gamblingman

Right click on HiJackThis and select run as administrator. If it doesnt offer the Run as Admin, press the Shift key THEN right click on HiJackThis. And if you are getting pop-ups from the internet or what looks like a fake anti-virus DONT CLICK ON THEM AT ALL!


----------



## caboose73

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 3:55:03 PM, on 7/3/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
F:\Computer files\SETI 2\projects\www.cosmologyathome.org\camb_2.16_windows_intelx86.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boincmgr] "F:\Computer files\SETI\boincmgr.exe" /a /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boinctray] "F:\Computer files\SETI\boinctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe" /starttray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] "F:\Games\EADM\Core.exe" -silent
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{160E248F-D97A-4820-B798-CBEC15CDE13C}: NameServer = 156.154.70.22,156.154.71.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{160E248F-D97A-4820-B798-CBEC15CDE13C}: NameServer = 156.154.70.22,156.154.71.22
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{160E248F-D97A-4820-B798-CBEC15CDE13C}: NameServer = 156.154.70.22,156.154.71.22
O20 - AppInit_DLLs:    C:\Windows\SysWOW64\guard32.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: COMODO Internet Security Helper Service (cmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\COMODO\COMODO Internet Security\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 7729 bytes


----------



## gamblingman

*Please post back and answer this question first before doing any more of these steps: 
Do you own this computer or is it on loan, owned by a university/college/school or owned by your employer?​*​--------------------------------------------------------------

Go to *Internet Explorer*, to *Tools*, to *Internet Options*, click *Connections* tab, click *LAN Settings*, if the box for *Use a Proxy Server for this Connection* is checked then you need to *UNCHECK* the box, then click "*OK*" and "*OK*" and exit Internet Explorer.

In HijackThis, running as administrator, run the scan then place checkmarks by these things then press *fix checked* then exit HiJackThis.

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boincmgr] "F:\Computer files\SETI\boincmgr.exe" /a /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [boinctray] "F:\Computer files\SETI\boinctray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EA Core] "F:\Games\EADM\Core.exe" -silent

After that go to *start *button then to *control panel*, type *features *in the search box then click *turn Windows features on or off* then UNCHECK *windows gadget platform* then click *OK*.

------------------------------------------------------------

*After that we are going to scan your operating system to make sure the system files are correct and not missing/damaged/altered.** This can take a little time, so be sure you some time to spare before beginning this step. Remember disconnect any hard drives, floppy drives, or USB's that do not contain your operating system:*

*Again go through the DVD diagnostic.* 

Put the OS disk in that has the repair tools on it.
    When restarting the computer select to start from the DVD.
    Select language, region, etc... to next.
    Repair your computer.
    Select your Win7 installation.
    Select Command Prompt.
    The Command Prompt black box will appear, put the following (the red text) exactly, spaces and all!


*NOTE!** After the command entry is typed press the ENTER/RETURN key.*
* Also if you do not use "C" as the location of your operating system then change the "c" in the command below to wherever your operating system is stored.

sfc /scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows*


 *IF IT FOUND ANY PROBLEMS THEN RUN THE COMMAND AGAIN UNTIL NO ISSUES ARE FOUND! *
Once it runs without finding any problems type "EXIT" at the command prompt and press Enter to restart the computer, remove the DVD quickly after leaving the repair menu! Then boot into Normal Mode and let me know how it is running and if sfc found any problems.


----------



## Okedokey

My 2 cents.  Now that you can get into Windows, back up all your files and reinstall Windows.  That will take an hour rather than trying to breath life into what is a pretty messed up install now.  Infection or not, you will be better off and it will be quicker.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

You have mentioned that Windows is loading a lot slower and works a lot slower than usual.This can occur if your transfer mode has changed from DMA mode to the PIO mode.Windows usually do this to protect hardware from damaging,but sometimes if happens by other software even if your hardware is 100% ok.

So try this:

-Right click "Computer"
-Click "Manage"
-On the left choose "Device Manager"
-On the right double click "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers"
-Go right mouse click on the "Primary IDE Channel"
-Click "Properties"
-Go to the tab "Advanced Settings"
-Make sure that under "Device 0" the "Device Type" is set to "Auto detection" and that the "Transfer Mode" is set to "DMA if available"
-Make sure that under "Device 1" the "Device Type" is set to "Auto detection" and that the "Transfer Mode" is set to "DMA if available"
-Click the "OK" button to save the options
-Go right mouse click on the "Secondary IDE Channel"
-Click "Properties"
-Go to the tab "Advanced Settings"
-Make sure that under "Device 0" the "Device Type" is set to "Auto detection" and that the "Transfer Mode" is set to "DMA if available"
-Make sure that under "Device 1" the "Device Type" is set to "Auto detection" and that the "Transfer Mode" is set to "DMA if available"
-Click the "OK" button to save the options

NOTE: If you have more than one "Primary IDE Channel" and more than one "Secondary IDE Channel",be sure to do THE SAME THING FOR ALL OF THEM!

Here is the picture how that looks like:






-After you have finished everything,close the "Computer Management"
-Restart the computer



Report back with the results...



Cheers everyone!


----------



## caboose73

Yes i own this computer and 2 things happened when i rebooted it took me 5 times to get to that command prompt box the 1st time i got this




next 3 times it froze while it was loading system files. I finally got to the command prompt i typed in everything you said and now its asking me to specify the location of the offline boot directory and offline windows directory this is what the screen looks like.


----------



## johnb35

Can you get back into windows and run a program for me?  It seems either incompatible driver or bad hardware. 

Download *BlueScreenView*
No installation required.
Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.

However, it may be just easier to reinstall windows after you get all your data off the drive.


----------



## caboose73

johnb35 said:


> Can you get back into windows and run a program for me?  It seems either incompatible driver or bad hardware.
> 
> Download *BlueScreenView*
> No installation required.
> Unzip downloaded file and double click on *BlueScreenView.exe* file to run the program.
> When scanning is done, go *Edit>Select All*.
> Go *File>Save Selected Items*, and save the report as *BSOD.txt*.
> Open *BSOD.txt* in Notepad, copy all content, and paste it into your next reply.
> 
> However, it may be just easier to reinstall windows after you get all your data off the drive.



I tried downloading that but windows either freezes or reboots within minutes of me logging in so should i just reinstall windows i already had all my stuff backed up on a spare external hard drive. Also any guess on what caused this?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well it can be either a bad HDD or a very well hidden virus which is messing everything up.

Let me ask you...the day/days before these problems started happening...did you download anything or installed anything or maybe touched the configuration in Windows?
Because that can cause problems like this one...

Anyway I suggest you to reinstall Windows because you will lose a lot less time than trying to fix the problem.

Still if you want to fix the problem,then do the following:

-Scan your computer against all types of viruses using software like McAfee in SAFE MODE (Be sure to adjust all options in McAfee properly)...
-After that turn off the computer
-Put Windows 7 DVD disk in the computer,boot from it and go to the Command Prompt and there type the following command:

CHKDSK C: /p /r

NOTE: Be sure that "C:" is the drive on which your Windows 7 OS is installed.If it's not "C:",replace it with the correct one!But usually it's "C:".

-Leave the process to finish...
-After the process is finished,type "EXIT" to restart the computer...
-Boot from the Windows 7 DVD disk again and perform the repair process...
-After that is finished too,try booting into Windows and see if it works.If it does,also check the options which I mentioned in my previous post in the case if your OS works very slow.
-Report back with the results...




Cheers!


----------



## gamblingman

If you have already done a backup then yeah, go ahead and reinstall. This system is so unstable I don't know what more we can do with it than that. Its kind of hard to run scans and recoveries if the system is constantly rebooting, freezing and having BSOD's. 

I am kind of wondering if it might be a hardware issue. Do you have a program like NERO or Roxio that can burn an IMAGE to a DVD or CD? And in addition to that do you have or do you have blank DVD-R or CD-R disks, or a 3.5" drive and floppies, or a USB flash drive of at least 1GB that is relatively new without anything on it?

I ask because I'd like you to run a memory test program that will check your RAM for problems. With the constant problems you've had with doing nearly everything it points me toward RAM problems.

Sorry I didnt reply last night, had Johnb35 come in on it. I got a really bad migraine last night, feeling better now though!!!


----------



## caboose73

S.T.A.R.S-The only things i download was 2 updates for windows and an expansion for sins of a solar empire i dont mess with any of the windows stuff i just install/uninstall games and surf the internet.

Gamblingman-I dont have any programs like that but i do have the external hard drive that my files are on but its still got plenty of room on it. Also i reinstalled windows but i dont think it got rid of the old one cause when i started it up it i got this screen asking which operating system i wanted to use and it listed 2 window 7s now i only have one hard drive in my computer which i selected to install windows on so what can i do to fix this? And one more thing i booted up the computer again after the install and got this screen


----------



## johnb35

Either you removed the cmos battery to reset the cmos or your cmos battery may be dying.  When you do a fresh install of windows, you must delete the existing partition that windows is installed on or you will get the screen to ask which OS you want to boot into.  You will need to reinstall windows again but this time make sure you delete the partition that windows is installed on.


----------



## gamblingman

Ha ha ha I was JUST about to post nearly the same thing!  Yeah, replace that cmos battery and the rest Johnb35 said


----------



## caboose73

I have no idea what the cmos battery is or were it is so it must be dieing cause i didnt do anything to it and how do i delete the existing partition that windows is installed on? and i cant thank you guys enough for helping me with this.


----------



## johnb35

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1649-clean-install-windows-7-a.html

The cmos battery is a round silver battery on your motherboard that holds all the bios settings while the pc is off.  What motherboard do you have?

Edit:
never mind, you posted your specs earlier.






the cmos battery is top right on that picture.  usually a cr2032 battery, but if its a new board, shouldn't be going dead already.


----------



## caboose73

johnb35 said:


> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1649-clean-install-windows-7-a.html
> 
> The cmos battery is a round silver battery on your motherboard that holds all the bios settings while the pc is off.  What motherboard do you have?



This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130248&cm_re=13-130-248-_-13-130-248-_-Product


----------



## johnb35

caboose73 said:


> This one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130248&cm_re=13-130-248-_-13-130-248-_-Product



I edited my last post.


----------



## caboose73

Ya its new ish i just got this computer about 6-7 months ago could it be dieing cause i dont use it alot maybe once a week for an hr or 2 im a truck driver so im only home 2 days a week


----------



## johnb35

It could be dying, not very common though with it being so new.


----------



## gamblingman

Could just be a bad battery. Its a few dollars to replace, couldnt hurt to replace it and rule out as a problem. make sure when (if) you replace it that there isnt any corrosion on the battery contacts in case of a leaking battery.


----------



## caboose73

gamblingman said:


> Could just be a bad battery. Its a few dollars to replace, couldnt hurt to replace it and rule out as a problem. make sure when (if) you replace it that there isnt any corrosion on the battery contacts in case of a leaking battery.



Ok will do if that doesnt fix the problem do i have to get another mother board?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> It could be dying, not very common though with it being so new.


 
Hey maybe future CMOS batteries will be like this in the future.6 months maximum hahahahahaha!I guess they started saving on CMOS batteries now too lol.
Nah I am just kidding lol.

caboose73 the CMOS is the small lithium battery of 3 volts (usually) located on the computer's motherboard.CMOS by the way means "
complementary metal oxide semiconductor" and that battery looks like this (in normal desktop computers like yours):





And this is how the CMOS battery looks like when it's on the motherboard:





Your motherboard probably looks different than the one on this picture above,but don't worry.CMOS battery looks always the same on all type of motherboards.
http://repairpcguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/cmos-battery-on-mb1.jpg-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sometimes (very very very rarely) BIOS can get messed up and report that the CMOS battery is bad even if it's not bad.So before you buy the new one,try this:

-unplug ALL cables from the computer...
-click the power button few times to release all left power...
-pull that CMOS battery out and click the power button few times again...
-wait for 10 minutes at least...
-return back the CMOS battery...
-plug all the cables back to the computer...
-turn on the computer...
-you might (hopefuly) get the BIOS error (not related to CMOS) that the settings are not adjusted or something similar to that.You might also get an error that says something like:"BIOS CMOS CHECKSUM ERROR!"
But don't worry about that since it is not related to "bad" CMOS battery.Error usually looks like this (look at the bottom of the picture.It says:"CMOS checksum error - Defaults loaded"):





So go into BIOS and LOAD OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS and then SAVE THE SETTINGS...
-computer will restart...
-after the computer has restarted,go into BIOS again and put your CD/DVD-ROM disk drive to be the first device to boot from and your hard disk drive (HDD) to be the second device to boot from...
-SAVE THE BIOS SETTINGS...
-computer will restart...

Now you are ready to make a clean installation of the Microsoft Windows 7 computer operating system.

NOTE: Be sure that you delete ALL the partitions on that HDD before performing the installation process of the Microsoft Windows 7 computer operating system!Here is how the section with the partitions looks like:





Cheers folks!


----------



## caboose73

Sorry it took so long to reply been busy at work so i havnt had a chance to mess around with the computer.Just finished deleting the partitions and reinstalling windows and everything seems to be working fine  but ill keep you guys posted if anything acts up.I cant thank you guys enough for the help.


----------



## gamblingman

Did you replace the battery? Glad to hear that its going good now.


----------



## caboose73

No i didnt. I did what S.T.A.R.S told me to do then reinstalled windows so far no problems. Should i replace it anyways?


----------



## gamblingman

If it aint broken dont fix it.


----------



## caboose73

1 quick questions i just bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185 and just installed and formatted it but it says i only have 931 gb now its a brand new bare drive and i havnt installed anything on it yet so why am i missing 69 gb?


----------



## johnb35

Thats the way its supposed to be.  Windows recognizes 1 mb is 1024 bytes as compared to hard drive manufacturers recognize it as 1000 bytes.  So thats why you lose space on every drive.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

johnb35 said:


> Thats the way its supposed to be. Windows recognizes 1 mb is 1024 bytes as compared to hard drive manufacturers recognize it as 1000 bytes. So thats why you lose space on every drive.


 
I always hated that lol.You buy HDD of 500 GB and you get 465 GB lol xD.That is a rip of!!AAAAAA xD xD xD


----------



## caboose73

Ya i was kinda disappointed another question i just bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992006 i already set everything up and now i need to find out what to set the Hi temp alarms. Is there any website  or could you guys tell me a ball park temp that i should set the alarms for? These are the sensors i have set up right now.
MB-MSI MS-7589
CPU-Intel I5
VC-Radeon HD 5700

Also while playing DOW2 if i have the video settings set to ultra it lags a little during the cut scene to a battle what can i do to make it run smooth?add more ram or another video car and set them up with cross fire? or is it more then that? This is my system right now
CASE- ANTEC|THREE HUNDRED ILLUSION
MB- MSI P55-GD55 P55 1156
CPU- INTEL|CORE I5 750 2.66G
PSU- ANTEC|EA750 750W
VIDEO CARD- Radeon HD 5770
MEM- 2Gx2 | MUSHKIN 996782
DVD Burner- LITE-ON | IHAS-324-98
CPU COOLER - PROLIMA| MEGAHALEMS REV
WINDOWS 7 64 BIT


----------



## Okedokey

Lol, see post 26 http://www.computerforum.com/197813-windows-7-failed-start-error-message.html#post1649588


----------



## caboose73

bigfellla said:


> Lol, see post 26 http://www.computerforum.com/197813-windows-7-failed-start-error-message.html#post1649588



Not sure what you mean by see post 26 i already fixed the problems i was having by reinstalling windows and the computer runs great so far. I also have speed fan program which tells me my temps are fine i just need to know what the high temps are so i can program the hi temp alarms in to this thing that i just hooked up http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992006&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4169961&SID=17b4ig9c52hu6


----------



## Okedokey

The point is i said to do that at post 26.


----------



## caboose73

bigfellla said:


> The point is i said to do that at post 26.



Ya it was alot easier doing that i thought you were answering my question above about temps and lagging


----------



## Okedokey

Back when XP took many hours to install, it was worth trying to salvage installations, however in today's age where win 7 takes little over 30 minutes to install with software, its really not worth it.  Also, you can never really be sure you have fixed anything completely.  So my advice is, if you have a virus and can still get into windows, back up your files, resinstall windows, scan your files for viruses to be sure and be done with it.

80oC would be the high temp limit in my view, but you could set it to 70 if you don't plan on OCing.  Why did you get the LGA1136?  Thats a dead socket.


----------



## caboose73

I posted up a thread on here for a gaming pc for around $1k and thats what they told me to get.


----------



## Okedokey

Ok, cool mate, im glad you;ve got it sorted.  Stick around !


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Some BIOSES have alarm temperature capability built in.Maybe your has one too so you can use that.Also some BIOSES have a capability called SHUTDOWN TEMPERATURE.I set mine to the maximum which is 75 degreese celsius.

Note that this is for the processor.Graphic cards usually do not need this unless if they are overheating like crazy lol


----------



## caboose73

How would i see if my bios has any of those features?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

LoL you must go into your BIOS to see that.
Restart the computer and as soon as you see the BIOS splash screen,keep pressing DEL or F2 key on your keyboard until you are in the BIOS.
Note that on your computer in can be some other keyboard key in order to enter into the BIOS such as F8,F4 and so on.Usually as soon as your computer is turned on,the BIOS splash screen shows which keyboard key must be clicked in order to go into the BIOS.
For example on the following image,the keyboard key to go into the BIOS is DEL:







Cheers!



UAC - User Access Commands


----------

